# Au Sable WEEKEND TRIP INFO



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

im going up this Friday morning to the Au Sable river at the foot dam. I am planning on perch and crappie if anyone has a tip or trick to fishing up there I would be greatful. I haven't fished there yet and im not sure where to start and what to use? im planning on minows on droper rigs and on bobbers. i'll be up there untill sunday afternoon.
CJ-


----------



## Steelie_limiter (Mar 30, 2004)

Not sure but I think that there is better times of the year for that style(type) of fishing. 

There should be bigger fish to worry about. I not to sure though. Probably not that far up stream yet, if thay make it that far in the first placed. Im not a local so I really don't know that much about this time of season. I like to hit the smaller rivers that don't need a boat. I'm probably no help at all. Sorry. 

Looks like the others that viewed this topic have no imput either.


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess that area doesn't get fished which is a good thing. So if no one knows where to fish for perch and crappie, what do you guys use up state for perch and crappie?


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

John, I have never heard of any pan fish taken below Foote Dam. It is mainly a trout and salmon fisherie. You will probably have better luck fishing the backwaters of Foote or Cook Dams. Check with Wellmans Tackle Shop in Oscoda on 23 at the river mouth,they will help you out.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I have caught a ton of smallies below the dam in summer, but have never caught a perch there. I know that van etten has alot of perch, we have caught good numbers, just never any size. Might want to try running a perch rig off of the mouth of the river...I'd run somewhat heavier line, maybe 12#...should be some steelies hanging out.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

crappie john,I have a spot on foote pond I've done well at times for perch ,if yor interrested send me a p.m.,although I'm mainlly will be fishing for steelhead this weekend you might see me and kids there.In the main river below foote there are few panfish to be had,have seen some rock bass caught in the raceway below the damm,I've caught a few perch on spawn thur the years,while targeting steehead.I'VE herd that some of the bayus can be good never tried it myself.IN my opion cooke pond is the best panfish lake in the area.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I have to scratch my head with the rest of them. That area can be swamped with steelhead fisherman, elbow to elbow in places.


----------



## Marq (Feb 10, 2004)

Dont bother below the dam, crappies cant handle that current and the perch are hidding in the wood jams because of all the walleyes in the river.try the shallow coves on sanford or wixom lakes but its still too early. M.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Ahhhhh poppycock....You don't know what you are talking about marq...There's no crappie in wixom


----------



## Marq (Feb 10, 2004)

I have too learn to keep my mouth shut! Im playing! The kid and I cought 12-15in. crappies from the east arm of wixom lake last summer.Big crappie in that lake.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I almost forgot to post this, but if you are looking for a variety in that area try the mouth of the Ausable at the marina in Oscoda. 

I know a lot of you don't like fishing the marina due to usually it attracts a lot of unsavory types (drunks, swearing, extremely rude) but if you go during the week you will find some excellent fishing and not a lot of people. 

We caught a 4lb walleye, 2 large browns, and a couple perch all in the same spot in 4 hours. You never know what your gonna get.


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

I just got back today, and thanks for all the info I got up there friday and fished by the Crooke Dam and saw alot dink perch, I mean alot of them, it wasn't that good from shore but on Saturday we went back out and it was raining alittle and it got cold but we launched the boat at the dam and fished with minows, i did most of the catching and caught around 50 of so but after 3 hours we had 14 and 3 of them were 10 -11 inchers, it was fun watching the guys on shore not catching anything and me bringing one in every min. we also fished on Horseshoe lake but only caught one 10 inch bass and we were going to fish Vougnh lake but it was to cold. that night its snowed and by morning we had 1/2 and this morning we fished wixom but it was COLD and not even a blue gill was out. there was turkeys all over the place and people were sucker dipping, so all in all it was a good weekend


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

glad you got some John,we never made it perchin I left Saturday afternoon open for perch fishin with my kids they choose to go swimming instead.


----------

